# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Sauerstoffüberdrucktherapie HBO bei Bestrahlungsspätfolgen

## cruserine

Hallo an alle hier im Forum,

ich möchte nur auf eine Veranstaltung  hinweisen. Am Dienstag 22.8.16 um 18.00 Uhr in Heidelberg, Vangerowstr.  18/1  im Druckkammerzentrum HBO2. Thema: Bestrahlungsspätfolgen und  Behandlungsmöglichkeiten mit HBO, von Dr. C. Oest. Anmeldung 06221-  602653, der Vortrag ist kostenlos.

Die Hyperbare Sauerstofftherapie  HBO wird eingesetzt bei Bestrahlungsspätfolgen ( Rötungen, offenen  Wunden, Blutungen,Schmerzen) bei Prostataca, Darmkrebs, Brustkrebs, Blasenkrebs, ect.  Diese Spätfolgen sollen durch die HBO- Therapie gelindert werden. Durch  die Einatmung des Sauerstoffs in der Druckkammer wird mehr Sauerstoff  in das geschädigte Gewebe gebracht, so dass es besser heilt. Neue  Blutkappilaren werden gebildet und neues Bindegewebe und das durch  Strahlung geschädigte Gewebe soll besser heilen. Dazu soll es im  Ärzteblatt kürzlich eine Publikation gegeben haben. 

Ich weiß nicht,  ob es hilft. Aber ich habe es gelesen und wollte dies hier nur  mitteilen. Vielleicht kann jemand etwas damit anfangen.

Viele Grüße Moni

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Moni,

bitte überprüfe mal das Datum! 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Moni,

habe dort eben angerufen. Also am 22.11.2016 findet das statt. -* hier* - kann man schon mal etwas dazu erfahren.

Gruß Harald

----------


## cruserine

Sorry, habe ein falsches Datum angegeben. Am 22.11.16, nicht am 22.8. Sorry

----------

